# Typisches Bild für Grafische Rekursion



## Lico (4. März 2009)

Hey leute ich bin gerade dabei meine Facharbeit im Fach Informatik über das Thema "Grafische Rekursion" zu verfassen.

Habe mir überlegt ein Bild auf das Deckblatt zu machen , also etwas typisches , was zu meinem Thema passt.

Habe mir überlegt die Kochkurve also diese Schneeflocke zu nehmen , allerdings erscheint diese so farblos ...

Jemand eine Idee , was gut passen könnte ?

mfg Lico


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2009)

Beim Pythagorasbaum kannste dich doch bunt austoben .


----------



## Ascania (4. März 2009)

Schau Dir mal ContextFree an. Die Gallerie bietet eine gute Zahl an bunten Alternativen wenn Du Dich nicht schon voellig auf die Kochkurve festelegt hast.
Das letzte Codebeispiel hier generiert eine weniger monochromatische Version.


----------

